# Differences



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I reading a magazine last week which had an article on differences they found in the way either of the sexes did small jobs.
The first was in regard to matches, it said that predominately when holding the box women struck the match towards themselves and men the opposite away from themselves.
So the question asked is why do they do this. I was very surprised at the answer.


cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Maybe women strike towards to protect children and their home, and men strike away to protect themselves - selfish bastards that we are?

Geoff


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Good Lord,

This means I am either a big girls blouse, or an undiscovered TV. 

Maybe I am just in touch with my feminine side.

Davy or should that be Davina?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Sweeping generalisations about the differences between groups or categories of people irritate me as they tend to be used to back up various prejudices, leading to discrimination. I'd be interested to see any details of the article because it seems to me that any statistical differences that 'research' of its kind comes up with is usually slight e.g. 45% - 55%. Then the media blows it out of all proportion and presents it as though it was a clear cut (100%) difference between the two groups, whether gender based or not.

I can't remember how I light a match but I'd guess that if lighting a fire I'd strike away from myself towards the fire. Maybe when I smoked I'd have struck towards myself but I have a distant memory that this is discouraged because it's considered more dangerous. 


Chris


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I thought it was the other way round??????


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I suppose no one really read the post correctly, hence the answers I got.
The question was why do they do this, The answer was quite simple, 

To light the match. 00


cabby


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

shouldn't this be in 'jokes & trivia' or did you decide not, as it's not very funny ;-)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Horses for courses.00


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> I suppose no one really read the post correctly, hence the answers I got.
> The question was why do they do this, The answer was quite simple,
> 
> To light the match. 00
> ...


Arse :roll:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

You did preamble with 'article on differences', so misleading - misled me, so I agree with Kev:wink2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Cor' strike a light, you lot are so miserable today. 

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> You did preamble with 'article on differences', so misleading - misled me, so I agree with Kev:wink2:


Hey, don't drag me into it, Cabbs and I have a special little clique going of our own :wink2::wink2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Hey, don't drag me into it, Cabbs and I have a special little clique going of our own :wink2::wink2:


Kev

You posted

'Arse'

Are you trying to squirm out of that?

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> You posted
> 
> ...


No the man is deffo an Arse > > but the thought is reciprocal :surprise::crying:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am mortified at your comments kev_liz. and that geof is no better.:crying::crying:


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> I am mortified at your comments kev_liz. and that geof is no better.:crying::crying:
> 
> cabby


Get over it man, you're embarrassing yourself > >


----------

